# Cactus Pots



## myingling (Oct 10, 2013)

2 pots I got done up over the weekend Copper Glass

Cast Cactus Pots ,,Some more blanks that come from Chris (justturnin)

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4373_zpsd733a94b.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4371_zpsb4d2676f.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4380_zps44cfbc81.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4379_zps5a060b90.jpg


----------



## jmurray (Oct 10, 2013)

Those are awesome.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 10, 2013)

Eye candy for sure!


----------



## justturnin (Oct 10, 2013)

Do I even have to say it anymore? AWESOME!!!!!! I love seeing these. I wish every call blank I sent out returned w/ a pic. Thank you Mike for posting so many of them. I always wonder how they look and many times never know.


----------



## RW Mackey (Oct 11, 2013)

Mike, the pots are sweet, those blanks are rally nice to work with. Really like the burn you put on that striker head, a little different, you come up with some very good ideas.

Roy


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 11, 2013)

Those are killer Mike. Killer. Rick


----------

